# Quail Plantions



## ol96er (Jan 1, 2016)

Looking for a good option for myself and a couple others to do a guided quail hunt and would appreciate recommendations on which plantation to use. I am in middle GA but don't mind the drive to the right spot. Don't mind paying a fair price for a good hunt but some can get pretty pricey. Thanks in advance.


----------



## au7126 (Jan 1, 2016)

Burnt Pines has been good two times and one time weather was a factor. Food and guides are top notch.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2016)

I have been to most of the ones in South Georgia through the years. Have been to Sundown Farms plantation in Moultrie the last 5 years and have always left satisfied. I like there pricing structure and the accommodations are top notch, Great food too.


----------



## ol96er (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks....mainly looking for day hunt only to keep cost down.


----------



## 7dawg9 (Jan 1, 2016)

There used to be a tab on the home page " Quail Trail". It had a map with the locations of plantations and preserves all over Georgia.

Big Red Oak in Meriwether County gets good reviews.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 1, 2016)

Flat Rock in East Dublin was always my favorite.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 1, 2016)

I went to Redbone Farms a few years ago.  The boys and I really enjoyed it.  If you own dogs, they offer an option where you can bring your own dogs to hunt over too.


----------



## jfon (Jan 1, 2016)

I really like Morrison Pines in Moultrie. Good flying birds, great folks.


----------



## ol96er (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks......really appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## maker4life (Jan 2, 2016)

Baypole Farm in Thomas and Grady county. As close to a private experience as you'll find.229-563-1610


----------



## TAS (Jan 4, 2016)

I hunted Dorchester Preserve this past weekend.  In Midway, Ga south of Richmond Hill.  Great experience.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jan 4, 2016)

We're members of Dorchester Quail. Chuck runs a first rate outfit. Good flying birds, awesome guides, great food, and great dogs


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 4, 2016)

Check out this outfit. They are located in Dodge County. I want to try them out but just haven't gotten around to it yet.

http://www.mccranieplantation.com/index.html


----------



## Christian Infidel (Jan 5, 2016)

My 2 son's and I hunted McCranie Plantation in Eastman Ga. Saturday Jan. 2nd and had a great time. Good food and reasonably  priced.


----------



## mecicon (Jan 5, 2016)

Darkhorse said:


> Check out this outfit. They are located in Dodge County. I want to try them out but just haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> http://www.mccranieplantation.com/index.html



Been there, good people.


----------



## JpEater (Jan 6, 2016)

My wife and I hunt a few times a year with Michael Evans at Cherry Hill Hunting Preserve in Sparta Ga./Hancock County. Michael and his wife put on a great hunt with birds that are as close to wild as you can get! Check out his website www.LetsHunt.Net


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 6, 2016)

*Michael Evans at Cherry Hill !!******



JpEater said:


> My wife and I hunt a few times a year with Michael Evans at Cherry Hill Hunting Preserve in Sparta Ga./Hancock County. Michael and his wife put on a great hunt with birds that are as close to wild as you can get! Check out his website www.LetsHunt.Net



You have to go with 5 Stars for Michael Evans at Cherry Hill Hunting Preserve in Sparta, Ga. as has been suggested !

Tremendous Guide-Marvelous Hospitality-Terrific Dogs-Awesome Terrain !  

I have had the opportunity to hunt as a guest at a few of the other preserve's that have been mentioned-Michael's is simply the best !  And when I am spending my own money-I want the best value-you get it from Michael !  Michael also guides Alligator Hunts and Bow Fishing trips.

He knows his stuff and he makes any adventure an event !


----------



## docdb (Jan 7, 2016)

*Michael Evans*



JpEater said:


> My wife and I hunt a few times a year with Michael Evans at Cherry Hill Hunting Preserve in Sparta Ga./Hancock County. Michael and his wife put on a great hunt with birds that are as close to wild as you can get! Check out his website www.LetsHunt.Net


I have really enjoyed my time with Michael. Great bird hunting/accommodations without paying for a room at the Ritz. Super dog work also!!!
Don


----------



## StikR (Jan 27, 2016)

JpEater said:


> My wife and I hunt a few times a year with Michael Evans at Cherry Hill Hunting Preserve in Sparta Ga./Hancock County. Michael and his wife put on a great hunt with birds that are as close to wild as you can get! Check out his website www.LetsHunt.Net



No doubt!  Michael Evans takes extreme care to ensure he has hard flying birds.  He has incredible world-class bird dogs of two types he uses for different parts of the hunt; close work dogs and dogs that are faster and cover more ground.  He also has impeccable, classic Southern quail habitat (plantation pines). He'll offer to let you warm up on his skeet range before the hunt.  Take him up on it because you are going to need it for these birds!  You'll leave with a sore shoulder, great memories, cleaned birds on ice, and a desire to return soon.  You won't be disappointed!

I should mention that his head chef (wife Vera) can straight up COOK!!  Book your hunt at Cherry Hill with confidence!


----------

